# $49 for a Tivo HD with purchase of 1 year subscription



## mrchw (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone else get this offer?

Total cost is about $205 for 1 year, after that I can replace an old S2 box at $6.95/month with it...

I'm considering it.

Forum won't let me post a link since I only have 3 messages, but it's 

tivo.com promo cc multifeature_2.html 

with / where I have spaces.


----------



## mrchw (Feb 10, 2007)

And if you change the 2 to a 1 after multifeature, it's free. If I try to add it to my cart, it changes it to $49.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

> Offer valid only for the TSN shown in the TiVo offer e-mail.


That means it's limited to your account and you get whichever deal they sent you.

Tivo is offering this to subs that meet some sort of qualification.

If you have a $6.95 deal, they may be using this to get you paying $12.95. 

(He says. Hoping he gets the email.)


----------



## mrchw (Feb 10, 2007)

The TSN listed in the e-mail is for my Tivo that has the $6.95 plan, so you could be right...


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/05/01/crunchdeals-free-hd-tivo-box-with-one-year-of-service/

Hope this helps, maybe I should check my email  - but maybe they are only going after older series 2 people.


----------



## tline (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have Lifetime I doubt you will see this offer.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

netringer said:


> If you have a $6.95 deal, they may be using this to get you paying $12.95.
> 
> (He says. Hoping he gets the email.)


I'd gladly lose my $6.95 rate for this offer if it's the offer that crunchgear.com stated (free with 12 months at $12.95). I'd jump on it w/o hesitation, but I'd have to think about it if it cost $49.99.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

if they can afford 50 bucks down and 12.95 for existing subs then why not do the same for anyone- that would have to get loads of subs- no?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mrchw said:


> The TSN listed in the e-mail is for my Tivo that has the $6.95 plan, so you could be right...


I have 6.95 subs and no offer for me - but then I have 2 TiVo HD on 6.95 a month as well already


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Darn, and I just replaced all my monthly S2's with HD's. The only subbed S2 I have is the lifetime unit.


----------



## doyling (Aug 11, 2006)

mrchw said:


> And if you change the 2 to a 1 after multifeature, it's free. If I try to add it to my cart, it changes it to $49.


When I try to add it, the price jumps to $300.


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

I own a TiVo HD but it's not currently subscribed because I'm waiting until we move and are able to use it with FiOS. We need two more TiVo HD units and I'd LOVE to take advantage of this sort of offer for at least one. Pity it's for existing customers...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

damn got me excited for a second. Oh well.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I am confused about this deal already. I have a $12.95 unit and a $6.95 MSD on a unit that died. I was just hoping for a deal such as this. But it looks like by taking this offer I lose my $6.95 MSD and pay $12.95 twice. No?

My $12.95 is under contract until Dec and the $6.95 is clear.


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

restart88 said:


> Also, I know have a $12.95 unit and a $6.95 MSD on a unit that died. I was just hoping for a deal such as this. But it looks like by taking this offer I lose my $6.95 MSD and pay $12.95 twice. No?


You should start getting the MSD on the current $12.95 unit right? What is that... $2 off a month. I can't recall.

BOb


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I don't know. It was contracted at $12.95. They "might" let me use the MSD on it. Or they may not. My money is super tight so that extra $7 is a big deal.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Darn. I have an S2 that's on a $6.95/mo. plan; but no offer came to me...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I have 2 S2s on the 6.95 deal and no offer, either


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pilotbob said:


> You should start getting the MSD on the current $12.95 unit right? What is that... $2 off a month. I can't recall.
> 
> BOb


MSD is $9.95 a month, $99 a year, $299 lifetime, and some other silly 3 year deal.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pilotbob said:


> You should start getting the MSD on the current $12.95 unit right? What is that... $2 off a month. I can't recall.
> 
> BOb


No, he shouldn't. The MSD is for new activations / commitments only.
He'd have to pay 12.95 X 2 until the first contract is up. At that time he he'd have two choices.
1 - let it ride as is for 12.95 with no contract
2 - agree to another 12 month contract to get the MSD rate.


----------



## cyber999 (Apr 29, 2009)

mrchw said:


> Anyone else get this offer?
> 
> Total cost is about $205 for 1 year, after that I can replace an old S2 box at $6.95/month with it...
> 
> ...


tivo also has a free hd tivo for 1 year service promo tivo.com/promo/cc/multifeature_1.html


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> No, he shouldn't. The MSD is for new activations / commitments only.
> He'd have to pay 12.95 X 2 until the first contract is up. At that time he he'd have two choices.


Of course I didn't realize he was still on a contract with the first TiVo.

BOb


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

What I don't understand is I have 4 lifetime and 2 subscribed...I NEVER see any emails or special deals. What's wrong with me?

Jim


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jmace57 said:


> What I don't understand is I have 4 lifetime and 2 subscribed...I NEVER see any emails or special deals. What's wrong with me?
> 
> Jim


targets ads like this are usually set up in a way the seller hopes will push people on the fence who probably wouldn't buy otherwise to get off the fence onto the buy another side. Having 6 boxes probably marks you as someone who needs little inducement to buy another box.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> targets ads like this are usually set up in a way the seller hopes will push people on the fence who probably wouldn't buy otherwise to get off the fence onto the buy another side. Having 6 boxes probably marks you as someone who needs little inducement to buy another box.


Ah, but they are wrong. I MIGHT be in the market to upgrade 1 or 2 of my series 2s if the right offer came along....!!

Jim


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

jmace57 said:


> Ah, but they are wrong. I MIGHT be in the market to upgrade 1 or 2 of my series 2s if the right offer came along....!!


They want folks who are on cheap service plans to upgrade to full price service plans.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

I received an email offering me the free TiVo HD DVR. I wasn't sure if this was a legit offer. I've been a subscriber for 7 years @ the 6.95/mo rate.

Is this something people here would suggest I look into getting?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

solutionsetc said:


> They want folks who are on cheap service plans to upgrade to full price service plans.


I have multiple boxes adn some on cheap plans - no offer to me. Basically with just a few known targeted people it will be hard to figure out who they targeted in general


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I have a lifetime S2 DVD-R (Pioneer) and 2 S3's on 6.95 monthly and no offer for me.

My GUESS would be only S1's or S2's on the 6.95 plan? That sound right to others?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Could someone please respond to my question? thanks ;-)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ziggie said:


> Could someone please respond to my question? thanks ;-)


You didn't say who the e-mail was from...hard to determine if it's legitimate if we don't know who sent it to you.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Ziggie said:


> I received an email offering me the free TiVo HD DVR. I wasn't sure if this was a legit offer. I've been a subscriber for 7 years @ the 6.95/mo rate.
> 
> Is this something people here would suggest I look into getting?





Ziggie said:


> Could someone please respond to my question? thanks ;-)


I'd jump on it and get lifetime service on the HD as soon as possible.

Remember that the best deal we all have is $199 for the HD + $299 for MSD lifetime service. It looks to me like this deal gets you the HD and first year of service for $155. Yeah. Incredible deal.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Now that the cat is out of the bag, TiVo should let everyone take part in this offer!!!


----------



## KDreyer (Dec 10, 2006)

I called TiVo yesterday to see if I qualified for this deal and they said I didn't, but they did confirm that they are sending out these emails to qualified customers and will continue to do so for about one more week.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I got an email on 5/4 with the subject title "Get TiVo HD with no monthly bills, now with Netflix. Only 7 days left!". Unfortunately Outlook isn't displaying the html so I can't see any of the ad????

Is this the same email?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

> You didn't say who the e-mail was from...hard to determine if it's legitimate if we don't know who sent it to you.


I'm sorry, it was from TiVo. With my series 2 SN in it.

Netringer, thank you for your advice! Yes, the deal would be the HD unit + first year of service for $155.40. I really appreciate your reply.

2004raptor, from what I understand, my email is not the same as yours.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Good to know, I'm watching my Inbox more closely so I can phase out my oldest S2! Going to miss the Humax burner though.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

Give the deal to ALL TiVo accounts!!!!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Give the deal to ALL TiVo accounts!!!!


why stop there- why not just give all tivo accounts a 49 dollar HD AND free lifetime!


----------



## pilotbob (Nov 8, 2007)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> Give the deal to ALL TiVo accounts!!!!


Yea, I would go for it. $155 for an HD and a year of service. That said, I am sure they are doing it to increase revenue not to give people already paying $13 a month a sweet free HD.

But we can hope to. Heck, The Eagles toured recently.

BOb


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> No, he shouldn't. The MSD is for new activations / commitments only.
> He'd have to pay 12.95 X 2 until the first contract is up. At that time he he'd have two choices.
> 1 - let it ride as is for 12.95 with no contract
> 2 - agree to another 12 month contract to get the MSD rate.


With 6 months left on my S2 commitment and the 540 being dead I wonder if they would waive the 6 months and just let me apply the $6.95 to the S2?

I really have no desire to pay $12.95 each on 2 units plus $6.95 for the dead unit just to save $6.95 a month in 6 months. If it came to that I'd just forget the $6.95 MSD and come Christmas cancel the S2, which I hate to do as I have DBS.

BTW I took the offer so when it arrives I will call Tivo and ask. Just hoping for a heads up on my prospects.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

My mom got the $49 offer - she has (or _had_, I should say now) a single Series 1 Tivo that I'd given her after I'd upgraded our house to a Series 2.

I suspect Tivo is trying to get rid of their remaining Series 1 customers.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

That's probably not really a bad thing unless you have a lifetime and are perfectly happy with your series I.

In my case the email cited my 540, which I was using for OTA and transfers in the bedroom prior to getting basic cable but it is now broken now and I do miss having it. I couldn't really replace the HD for $50 (more like $100 with the image software included) plus this will now give me the sub channels. So for me it is one offer that just came at the right time from that perspective. I just didn't have the normal $200 for Tivo HD.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

netringer said:


> I'd jump on it and get lifetime service on the HD as soon as possible.
> 
> Remember that the best deal we all have is $199 for the HD + $299 for MSD lifetime service. It looks to me like this deal gets you the HD and first year of service for $155. Yeah. Incredible deal.


Netringer, I'm happy to report that I did indeed take TiVo up on their offer. The sale went through without a hitch.

When I called them to ask about the offer, it was all very cloak and dagger. I said, "I'd like to talk to someone about the free HD Tivo offer I received" and they were very, very cryptic. The guy on the phone says... "Well, why don't you tell me what you know about it?"

Anyway, the tracking information says it will be here on Thursday.


----------

